# Benidorm



## Deleted member 58274 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi all, we near Benidorm for next 10 days if anyone around ? maja07


----------



## 5andy (Dec 1, 2016)

Just a bit early for us we don't arrive for another 16 days.
5andy


----------



## Wanderlust (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi we are at capblanch, albir till new year but not mobile til then


----------



## 5andy (Dec 2, 2016)

Is that the car park, campsite? We might cycle in past and say hallo.
5andy


Wanderlust said:


> Hi we are at capblanch, albir till new year but not mobile til then


----------



## Fletch6 (Dec 2, 2016)

5andy said:


> Is that the car park, campsite? We might cycle in past and say hallo.
> 5andy



No I think it's the one nearer town centre but on the same sea front road.


----------



## 5andy (Dec 2, 2016)

We will keep an eye out for a sticker.


----------



## Wanderlust (Dec 2, 2016)

We are on a campsite on the seafront called camping capblanch, albir


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi folks, the car park site called "Los Limbos" (near Albir) is now closed...the land has been bought for private use. maja07


----------



## Fletch6 (Dec 2, 2016)

It's just come to me what the camper park is called... San Antonio. The site comes up on Google Maps when you put the name in.
It never appeals to us being crammed in like sardines, €12/night + electric. Mind you it's always full so some like it.

Los Limbos must have been closed for sometime as it doesn't come up on Maps & I've not heard of it.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi Fletch....Los Limbos was shown on another site....since been removed..maja


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Dec 2, 2016)

....actually Fletch...just read what you said about being "packed in like sardines" and that's how we view sites as well. They can be popular but
not what we prefer.....seemingly same as you maybe....maja


----------



## spigot (Dec 3, 2016)

We like Benidorm in small doses, but wouldn't stay there. It has superb beaches but the two main ones get crowded, we use the small (mainly Spanish) beach in the middle, it's ideal for swimming.

We stay in Albir & catch the bus, but it's not quick as it does a grand tour of the countryside before stopping in Benidorm.

We stay in the large car park in the centre of Albir which never gets crowded or in the car park by the theatre on the sea front, there are good toilets nearby & a drinking water tap. We disperse waste water onto the flower beds early in the morning.

This year, being nosey & wanting to see what we're (not) missing, had a poke round the Cap Blanch campsite & couldn't believe it, vans crammed in & full of miserable Netherlanders, wouldn't stay there if I was paid to.

There is a camper park along the sea front nearer Altea but have only seen it open in high season, but that's even more 'sardine like'.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi Spigot, respect your views on Benidorm...we just enjoying that Benidorm "thing" for a few days LOL !! Mostly grey hair n buggy's at this time of year !!
We are in a site very close and cheapest around...lots of space, no sardine syndrome...but you have to be lucky on the day to arrive...no advance booking.
14 euro but free wifi n leccy...not true wilding....but hey-ho...horses n all that...maja


----------



## Fletch6 (Dec 3, 2016)

maja07 said:


> ....actually Fletch...just read what you said about being "packed in like sardines" and that's how we view sites as well. They can be popular but
> not what we prefer.....seemingly same as you maybe....maja



No Maj, the San Antonio camper park is even more crammed in than a camp site, it's like a graveled car park.


----------



## Fletch6 (Dec 3, 2016)

spigot said:


> We like Benidorm in small doses, but wouldn't stay there. It has superb beaches but the two main ones get crowded, we use the small (mainly Spanish) beach in the middle, it's ideal for swimming.
> 
> We stay in Albir & catch the bus, but it's not quick as it does a grand tour of the countryside before stopping in Benidorm.
> 
> ...



Have you tried number 10 bus? It runs up and down the coast and is €1.50 per person per journey.


----------



## Fletch6 (Dec 3, 2016)

"This year, being nosey & wanting to see what we're (not) missing, had a poke round the Cap Blanch campsite & couldn't believe it, vans crammed in & full of miserable Netherlanders, wouldn't stay there if I was paid to"


Same here, the receptionist was very rude and didn't like the inconvenience of having to end her telephone conversation to book us in. We had a walk round to pick our pitch and when we went back into reception I told her we won't be stopping there.. we then went to La Torreta in Benidorm. Happy days.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi, so how much is La Torreta...and are you there now ?   maja


----------



## spigot (Dec 3, 2016)

Fletch6 said:


> Have you tried number 10 bus? It runs up and down the coast and is €1.50 per person per journey.



That's the bus I'm talking about, from Albir it does a grand tour of the countryside before stopping in Benidorm.


----------



## Fletch6 (Dec 3, 2016)

maja07 said:


> Hi, so how much is La Torreta...and are you there now ?   maja



€15 per night if you stay over 30 nights.  I'm in England now but going away in April


----------



## spigot (Dec 4, 2016)

Fletch6 said:


> €15 per night if you stay over 30 nights.



Bugger that for a lark, that's getting on for 400 quid a month.

Still, nice to know what I'm saving!


----------



## Fletch6 (Dec 4, 2016)

Where are you staying maja?


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi, we at Armanello, perfectly happy with tv n ehu and free wi-fi for 14 euro if you stay 6 nights (7th free)...10 mins walk to town.....


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Dec 4, 2016)

Wanderlust said:


> We are on a campsite on the seafront called camping capblanch, albir



We are bussing it up to Albir Monday....will look for you.....maja


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi, been on bus to Albir....Cap blanch site huge and not our cup of tea....happier here at Benidorm !! If no room here (Armanello) next year then would use La Toretta site which is similar price but without the free Wi-Fi. (but has ehu and cabled tv)  maja


----------



## jacquigem (Dec 6, 2016)

maja07 said:


> Hi, been on bus to Albir....Cap blanch site huge and not our cup of tea....happier here at Benidorm !! If no room here (Armanello) next year then would use La Toretta site which is similar price but without the free Wi-Fi. (but has ehu and cabled tv)  maja



Just make sure you get a good pitch. Ours was rubbish, no sun ,very small and expensive for a 10 day stay.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Dec 6, 2016)

I think it depends what side if the road you end up in....the smaller south side seemed very sunny ?


----------



## Fletch6 (Dec 6, 2016)

maja07 said:


> I think it depends what side if the road you end up in....the smaller south side seemed very sunny ?



It's sunny down the bottom away from the school. You've got to be ready to move if it floods though.


----------



## spigot (Dec 6, 2016)

After reading the above posts.........I ask myself............Why on earth go to a campsite?????


----------



## jacquigem (Dec 6, 2016)

maja07 said:


> I think it depends what side if the road you end up in....the smaller south side seemed very sunny ?


We were on the left as you drove in. Locals called it the refridgerator!


----------



## jacquigem (Dec 6, 2016)

spigot said:


> After reading the above posts.........I ask myself............Why on earth go to a campsite?????



Having just had our van broken into and reading about the thieves targeting Benidorm then we would not wild there


----------



## carol (Dec 6, 2016)

spigot said:


> After reading the above posts.........I ask myself............Why on earth go to a campsite?????



So you can get your chairs and awning out of course! If you get a nice pitch it can be a pleasant change. Water, showers, maybe EHU, local bus into town ...


----------



## spigot (Dec 6, 2016)

carol said:


> So you can get your chairs and awning out of course! If you get a nice pitch it can be a pleasant change. Water, showers, maybe EHU, local bus into town ...



In Albir there's a nearby drinking water tap, I have an adequate shower in the van, with a solar panel & all that sun, who needs EHU?. Bus into Benny,100mtrs.

Admittedly, it's not done to get chairs out, if we want to sit, we just take chairs across the road & sit on the beach.

And we are saving app 15euros per day!


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 6, 2016)

Could you please advise where the Albir tap is located?


----------



## jacquigem (Dec 6, 2016)

spigot said:


> In Albir there's a nearby drinking water tap, I have an adequate shower in the van, with a solar panel & all that sun, who needs EHU?. Bus into Benny,100mtrs.
> 
> Admittedly, it's not done to get chairs out, if we want to sit, we just take chairs across the road & sit on the beach.
> 
> And we are saving app 15euros per day!



Yes I think Albir would be safer than Benidorm and as you say good bus service in and tram not too far away


----------



## carol (Dec 6, 2016)

spigot said:


> In Albir there's a nearby drinking water tap, I have an adequate shower in the van, with a solar panel & all that sun, who needs EHU?. Bus into Benny,100mtrs.
> 
> Admittedly, it's not done to get chairs out, if we want to sit, we just take chairs across the road & sit on the beach.
> 
> And we are saving app 15euros per day!



Spent a few nights there in March/April. Lovely stop.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Dec 6, 2016)

spigot said:


> After reading the above posts.........I ask myself............Why on earth go to a campsite?????



All depends on your requirements Spigot...there's many more aspects to motor-homing than your "tunnel-vision view" and you should learn to respect all people's needs. Many have reduced mobility and need the support of ehu for warmth, buggy charging ect. Also, although this is called WC many users benefit from interacting herein without actually ever "wildcamping" (we do both) so think about that eh !!!!  maja


----------



## Fletch6 (Dec 6, 2016)

We mix it up, so I can see both points of view. There's nothing better than adding up all the money you've saved by staying in a free Aire. But it's great also to settle into a secure site with friendly neighbours and all the facilities. And I've never seen an Aire with a pool. Enjoy wherever you are


----------



## carol (Dec 6, 2016)

I used to love the little municipal campsites that often had a swimming pool nearby that was free when you stayed on the site. Used to cost a few Francs!


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Dec 6, 2016)

Totally agree with last two posts as we enjoy free Aires/wilding too.(while still being young enough too LOL)...but, still say respect needed for those who prefer all that sites offer, and hence miffed by "_why bother with sites_" LOL !!  Found a couple of Aires in France with free electric last year which was good fun. Also, on way south this Nov used a couple of Aires where you have 24hr electric and they collect €3/4 next day....that was cool. Oh, and in stunning locations too !!  maja


----------



## spigot (Dec 6, 2016)

maja07 said:


> All depends on your requirements Spigot...there's many more aspects to motor-homing than your "tunnel-vision view" and you should learn to respect all people's needs. Many have reduced mobility and need the support of ehu for warmth, buggy charging ect. Also, although this is called WC many users benefit from interacting herein without actually ever "wildcamping" (we do both) so think about that eh !!!!  maja



"Tunnel vision" , Oxford English Dictionary= (1) Defective sight in which objects can only be properly seen if they close to the centre of the field of view. (2) (informal) the tendency to focus exclusively  on a single or limited objective or view.

Sounds to me like a description of campsite dwellers!


----------



## spigot (Dec 6, 2016)

POI Admin said:


> Could you please advise where the Albir tap is located?



Hi Chris,
            Tap situated at 38.573592 -0.064679, give or take 20mtrs.


----------



## carol (Dec 6, 2016)

spigot said:


> Hi Chris,
> Tap situated at 38.573592 -0.064679, give or take 20mtrs.



How do you find the coordinates Mike? Actually I did find something on my Tomtom but haven't a clue with my new Garmin!


----------



## wildman (Dec 6, 2016)

do you not have a where am I button like tom tom Carol, otherwise you could use google earth.


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 7, 2016)

spigot said:


> Hi Chris,
> Tap situated at 38.573592 -0.064679, give or take 20mtrs.



Thanks 

I presume this is it:

Google Maps

Can you use a hose?


----------



## Fletch6 (Dec 7, 2016)

Most beach water showers/taps are filtered sea water so be careful.


----------



## spigot (Dec 7, 2016)

Fletch6 said:


> Most beach water showers/taps are filtered sea water so be careful.



I did say that this tap is drinking water.


----------



## Wanderlust (Dec 7, 2016)

POI Admin said:


> Thanks
> 
> I presume this is it:
> 
> ...



Hi Chris
The picture is of the beach foot washing point, the actual drinking tap is outside Jakarta, ale hop, 50m further right of the car park facing the sea, you can't attach a hose, also there is some toilets suitable to empty the bog closer to the car park these are all seafront


----------



## carol (Dec 7, 2016)

There's also a drinking tap in the large car park, I think.


----------



## carol (Dec 7, 2016)

wildman said:


> do you not have a where am I button like tom tom Carol, otherwise you could use google earth.



If there is I've yet to find it Roger! I'm hoping my Garmin mentor, Wooie, might know!


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 7, 2016)

Wanderlust said:


> Hi Chris
> The picture is of the beach foot washing point, the actual drinking tap is outside Jakarta, ale hop, 50m further right of the car park facing the sea, you can't attach a hose, also there is some toilets suitable to empty the bog closer to the car park these are all seafront



Thanks for the extra info.

Whereabouts in this picture is it located?

Google Maps


----------



## Wanderlust (Dec 7, 2016)

I don't know exactly where your picture is as there are several of those points along the beach. I walked up there today its opposite Jakarta shop on the edge of the beach it looks similar shape but looks like its made of stone and a tan colour


----------



## spigot (Dec 7, 2016)

When I got water there earlier in the year, the pedestal housing the tap was black metal.


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 7, 2016)

Wanderlust said:


> I don't know exactly where your picture is as there are several of those points along the beach. I walked up there today its opposite Jakarta shop on the edge of the beach it looks similar shape but looks like its made of stone and a tan colour



Is this it?

Google Maps

(Opposite Djakarta)


----------



## Lee (Dec 7, 2016)

Here is a tap is this it. 
If you look at the side of the shop in the corner you can just see the tap.

Google Maps


----------



## Wanderlust (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi Chris yes it is, agua potable


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 7, 2016)

LeeLinda said:


> Here is a tap is this it.
> If you look at the side of the shop in the corner you can just see the tap.
> 
> Google Maps



Looks like this might be another tap ...

If it works that should be usable with a hose.


----------



## spigot (Dec 8, 2016)

POI Admin said:


> LeeLinda said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a tap is this it.
> ...



The potable tap I used didn't have a threaded spout to take a fitting, anyway  you couldn't really stop here  & run a hose across the paseo.


----------

